# Pregnant Student - Entitled to?



## Serene123

If you're 18, pregnant, living with parents, and currently a student what will you be entitled to during your pregnancy and after the babies born if you continue in education? Are you entitled to anything before 27 weeks, or even after?

Thanks girls x


----------



## Kirstin

A university level student or college one?


----------



## Serene123

College


----------



## dixiedarlin12

I am enrolling in college for January of 2010. By then of course my daughter will be here. They told me once your a single mom you get all kinds of grants from the government. Even if your living at home with your parents, your still considered an independent. Because you have a child.


----------



## Novbaby08

Where is that. Because I'm in college and have never heard of that


----------



## sweetlullaby

At 18 in full time education pregnant and living at home you can qualify for healthy start vouchers www.healthystart.nhs.uk go to qualifier and see if you qualify then download the leaflet get ur midwife or doctor to sign and post off you get voucher for fresh fruit and veg whilst pregnant for you and two vouchers when the babys born which you can use for milk, formula fresh fruit and veg etc

Not entirely sure but in education you could qualify for EMA etc depending on family income.(look online or jobcentre for forms)


Do you have a job? If so then you can qualify for Statutory Maternity Pay or if not earning more than £95 a week then Maternity Allowance as long as its over £30 a week. Also after the baby's born if you work more than 16 hours a week you can get working tax credit. If you don't work i think you can get jobseekers allowance or something from the government.

You will atomatically get child benefit and child tax credits after the baby's born as well (i think)...hmm trying to think of other things...you could possibly qualify for sure start pregnancy grant of £550 for buying things for the baby and if you dont qualify now keep the application form (available at jobcentre plus or social security office) and you could qualify after the babys born (my case) also all pregnant women are entitled to £190 Health in Pregnancy grant after 25 weeks ask your midwife for this because they have to sign and you have a time limit for posting otherwise you lose out! Go onto www.directgov.co.uk(i think thats the website) and you will find a lot of advice and quidance there for things you could qualify for! 

Also sign up for every club and freebie you can think of tesco's, boots, matalan, emma's diary, bounty packs, pampers, huggies, sma, hipp, cow and gate etc etc look online and trawl through money advice forums its amazing the amount of free things you can get whilst pregnant nappies, bottles, wipes etc etc

Sorry its such a long post but hope it helps in some way :) Im also 18 and 25 weeks pregnant but have just left full time education! and I still live at home. Good luck! x


----------



## dixiedarlin12

Novbaby08 said:


> Where is that. Because I'm in college and have never heard of that

I live in TN. And there is thing called a FAFSA that you fill out. And being a single mom qualifies you for grant money. But it also takes into consideration what kind of money your making. If your bringing in alot of money, you most likely won't qualify for much.


----------



## Serene123

This isn't for me, it's for my sister.

She doesn't have a job, and she was told she didn't qualify for job seekers as she's in full time education.

Does this mean she won't get a Maternity Grant?


----------



## sweetlullaby

I think she can still get a maternity grant and definatly should get the health in pregnancy grant of £190 tell her to go to her jobcentre, citizens advice bureau, social security or something of the equivalent and they will be able to tell her what she does and doesn't qualify for. If that isnt possible get her to speak to her midwife or doctor most of the time they know what you can qualify for because they have to sign the forms saying you are definatly pregnant etc.


----------

